# Princes underneath again...



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Ok so we got the last problem sorted with his rash and now his stomach, sides and around his 'bits' have gone a dark blue/black colour - almost look bruised yet its not hurtful to him when we touch it and he's playing around as normal. 

I've attached a picture, we've got him in at the Vets on saturday morning just wondered if anybody had any ideas or advice? 

Thanks in advance! 

View attachment 24058


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm no exepert but it could be as simple as his skin changing colour as he grows up. Best to get him checked though


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Does it hurt to touch it?


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

No, he doesn't seem bothered by it which leads me to think its not bruising?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

JonathanMatthews said:


> No, he doesn't seem bothered by it which leads me to think its not bruising?


That would be my thought too unless he just does not show pain or it could be healed enough not to hurt but still shows the mark. I know their bellies can change colors here and there but that is a little dark. I would take him to the Vet just to make sure.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Did this come on suddenly.? If he was on prednisone, it could be spontanious bleeding under the skin. Watch the color and see if it changes; as a bruise does. Also could mean nothing!!


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, he's at the vet tomorrow and it hasn't changed (it hasnt got better or worse) I'll update you one what they say tomorrow anyway


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Ok, been to the vets and they've said its nothing to worry about - it's just his fur changing colour (he's got a very dark, almost black nose so his underneath is going to match that) 

Thanks again for the replies!


----------

